# Candle Vigil for Dena v TeMar 9/12/04-10/4/08



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

To honor Dena and her loving family, please join me in a candle lighting vigil tonight, October 13, 2008, at 7PM PDT - or at a time that is convenient for you. It is an amazing thing to see the candles light and fill the page and let the family know everyone cares. 

Simply go to this website and click on an unlit candle and the site will guide you the rest of the way.

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=Dena

Bless you, Dena and rest in peace. You will be missed.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

We are in class at 7 tonight but I lit a candle.

Great suggestion - thank you for doing this.


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Great idea, I lit mine now as I will be away from the computer tonight


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks, this is a great idea.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I lit mine now as well since I will be at work at 7.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow, that is so pretty. Thank you for the opportunity to do that for Dena, Diana.


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

I lit mine now too... I'll be in bed 7pm PDT!


----------



## Halen (Feb 16, 2007)

I lit mine now so I wouldn't forget at 7:00p.m. Beautiful idea. I think I will light a real one as well.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Thank you Diana for starting this, and everyone else too.


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I lit mine too.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What a wonderful idea. The 4 leggeds and I lit our candle.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

We lit our candle too, what a wonderful idea.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I lit mine.

Val


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

What a great idea

I lit one too


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

I lit me just now


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

So glad I checked the board and found this, just lit mine now.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Lighting my candle now


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Our candle is lit for Missy D. (tears still falling here)


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

The crew here just lit theirs.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Lit mine earlier today in memory of sweet Dena.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

10:30 pm & just lit mine. Our crew sending you lots of hugs !

Sorry so late to the game, but just got on the computer & found this. Cool idea.

Dena is running free & so happy. She has touched so many though the wonderful pictures you have shared with us. Thanks......









Take Care...........


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Lit one too. What a sweet way of being able to share the love.


----------



## Bluecatdemoness (Oct 7, 2007)

Just lit mine.


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

This is one of my favorites... Dena teaching Siena how to relax







Paws touching and all...


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

Awww...how lovely. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Will light mine. Doing one for my MIL as well.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Beautiful - thank you. There were already 94 candles when I lit mine.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: DianaBThis is one of my favorites... Dena teaching Siena how to relax
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took that pic at Fairmont Ridge in May of 07, and if I remember correctly, Siena hadn't yet grown into the ball dog that she's now become. I like to think that Dena was passing her ball retrieving knowledge to her young protege. It's one of my favorite pics of her. They truly do look like they're having a conversation.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

AWWW, that's a great pic & I agree, their having a nice conversation.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

awsome site!

love the pic, two girls, having a "chick-chat"


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

What a cool picture of the both of them!!
She truly was a beautiful girl!!


----------



## galadybug (Dec 15, 2005)

I have lit a candle in memory of Lovely Dena. What a wonderful picture to remember her by.


----------

